# Negatives



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi

Sorry I havnt quite got the hang of this yet but I will get there.

What would you all say the negatives are for an ex pat in Spain, if any.

I have read that crime and burglaries of ex pats are common and quite bad, is this true or just media hype. We have a few friends who lived abroad and have said life is good for about 7 years then it becomes a drinking boredom way of life so they returned.

I know its each to their own but just wanted your opinion

Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jockboy said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I havnt quite got the hang of this yet but I will get there.
> 
> ...



I don't think you can generalise so my thoughts and personal experiences are;

Ex-pats around here are no more targeted for burglary than anyone else. In fact, Spanish properties have been burgled more than ex-pat ones!

Regarding ex-pats who turn to drink - I suspect these are the same ex-pats who either already have a drink problem or who would do the same in their own country. I suspect the issue is that they haven't bothered to learn the language so feel isolated and therefore bored - as a consequence, they turn to drink (VERY SAD!).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I hic!, agree with, Hic!- Snikpoh 

we don't drinks, Hic, drink, very much buuuuurp, only when the bars are open!!!

It's also, Hic, a nationality thing, Hic too. I mean the English, Hic, do drink a lot- but they Hic, sure don't buy many drinks!!!


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for your reply


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

Burglaries: After 2 years or so an attempt was made on our ground floor flat, then rented out to holiday makers. They had not shut the shutters, but the curtains, and left all windows and the balcony door wide open. At 10 p.m. an opportunist saw what he believed to be a golden opportunity. When he realised they were not out partying but asleep in bed he fled. No further attempts have been made in the 10 years since.

Drinking: alcohol is cheap in Spain. Of course expats enjoy it, some to excess, just like they go out in the sun and some get burned. Spain is not a nation of drunkards.

Boredom: people get involved in local activities if they wish, go on breaks away, attend concerts etc in every country. Expats can do that in Spain or anywhere else. What do the people do who return to the UK actually do now? Could they not have done this in Spain if perhaps they'd put the effort in? We are comfortably retired so don't need to work but as we have animals, swim, cycle and read a lot we often wonder what any countries other retirees without such distractions actually do all day. Not a day goes past without us learning something new.

Other negatives: obviously the high level of unemployment amongst the young especially. Too many Brits in one place at times, we just stop talking and move on as inconspicuously as possible (difficult with silver hair and fair skin). Almost everything else is repeated or exceeded in the UK. We generally feel much safer in Spain when out and about. Viva Espana!


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi 

Thanks for your reply. The few people I know one lived in Cyprus the other Greece. They did try to learn a language and to join in with others and what the country had to offer but after so many years they just sat around in the sun and drank. I suppose they would have ended up doing that here any way but its to expensive lol Which area do you live in?


----------



## soja (Apr 10, 2016)

jockboy said:


> Hi
> 
> We have a few friends who lived abroad and have said life is good for about 7 years then it becomes a drinking boredom way of life so they returned.


Well if you live in a British immigrant colony with English shops, food and people, don't speak the language or integrate then yeah I'd imagine you'd get bored fairly easy with nothing else to do.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

soja said:


> Well if you live in a British immigrant colony with English shops, food and people, don't speak the language or integrate then yeah I'd imagine you'd get bored fairly easy with nothing else to do.


I don't see why that should be true. Not what I came to Spain for but horses for courses...
From what I've read in the English press there are loads of clubs and activities organised for Brits by Brits and English-speaking.
There's far too much pretentiousness about people's choices of how and where they live in Spain.
People who get bored usually have done nothing to deserve it, as my Mum used to say when I moaned about being bored. As for people who drink too much...it's not an affliction that descends on you when the sun shines, it's the type of person you are and no doubt the Benidorm barroom bores would be barroom bores in Blackpool or Basildon.
The main negative factor is what it always is....not having enough money to lead the lifestyle of your choice. If you need work to get money that's another drawback as there isn't that much around.
But that's the same in Spain or anywhere..


----------



## Career Expat (Jun 21, 2016)

I have lived overseas since 1992, with the last 8 years being in Spain. 
You should be selective where you live, crime exists in Spain just like it does in the UK. In the community I live no one has been robbed ever in the time I have lived there. So I would call that pretty safe and secure.
As for drinking, well it is cheap in Spain. What I observe is that people only drink during the day when they have nothing better to do. So look out for work, learn the language, engage in hobbies or volunteer work.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

There are, indeed, lots of activities and clubs you can join if you feel so inclined, I'm not much of a "joiner" myself so I don't tend to take part. We have been here almost 10 years now (early retired) and certainly don't feel bored, nor have we felt the need to turn to drink (well not to excess, anyway).

The British community in the town where I live is not very big and I did very quickly start to get bored with meeting the same people (who I don't have much in common with anyway) every time we were invited out to a party or something, so I stopped accepting invitations. We have a few good friends we have made amongst them (strangely enough, people who spend around half the year in Spain) and Spanish friends too.

The negatives for me? The bureacracy is more onerous I think, although not too much so once you get all the stuff you need to get sorted out when you first arrive out of the way. Learning the language helps a great deal.

Crime - our house did get broken into whilst we were out one day, about 6 or 7 years ago now, as did a number of other houses in the vicinity (some owned by foreigners, some not) over a period of a few months. I haven't heard of a break-in for quite some time now (but don't want to tempt fate!). My house in England was also broken into once, and there was another attempted break-in foiled by our neighbour's dog who started barking. I never have any concerns about my personal safety here.

Life here, as I suppose it is anywhere, is very much what you make it.


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Bored in Spain?? What a luxury! How can anybody be bored with so much to do, so much to see, and so much new to learn..
Just learning the names of all fruit, fish and vegetables in Spanish can occupy you for weeks!!
Drinking, I guess you mean more than wine for dinner, and if you want to drink you find a way wherever you are. Nothing to do with prices.

Safety, I have lived in Spain for only three years, as a single woman, and never felt so safe anywhere in the world. Much more so, than in Norway, where I come from.
In Oslo, I would never walk alone after dark in city center, even where it is a lot of people, as the drinking culture in Norway stinks, people are getting wasted every weekend, and with it follows anger and blind violence.
I never see that kind of thing here. I do see a few who had too much, but they are usually singing. Including the English.
Crime, you hear of it and read about it, but in my neighborhood is hasn`t happened,
mi vecina, senora Rosa, says never, in 30 years.

Negatives? Must be that the day never has enough hours!
And I`m not too fond of opening hours in the banks. Don`t like the flying cockroaches either.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

jockboy said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry I havnt quite got the hang of this yet but I will get there.
> 
> ...


We have lived in Spain for eight years and thankfully have never been burgled. However, our house in the UK (Cornwall) was burgled twice. We had a neighbour in the UK who moved into our rural neighbourhood to escape the constant crime he experienced in London. His house there was burgled 13 times and no insurance company would give him cover! Yes, of course, there are burglaries in Spain, and we have friends who have been victims, but we feel far more secure here than ever we did in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jockboy said:


> What would you all say the negatives are for an ex pat in Spain, if any.
> 
> I have read that crime and burglaries of ex pats are common and quite bad, is this true or just media hype. We have a few friends who lived abroad and have said life is good for about 7 years then it becomes a drinking boredom way of life so they returned.
> 
> ...


It's each to their own and each to their area I'd say. I live in an pretty ordinary urbanización of @ 100 houses and 99% of the residents are Spanish. None are occupied by foreign families although there are mixed families American/ Spanish, Syrian/ Spanish, Irish/ Spanish... I'm not saying that as a boast nor a complaint either; it's just how it is., so if I were to talk about robberies I can't say if more foreigners are targeted or not 'cos they're just not here.
The houses are kind of like a terrace and the ones that are targeted for robbery are usually the end ones, but there have been very few. What I have seen are waves of robberies. It seems like a gang sets up in a place and there are several robberies and then they get caught or move out. 
There are sometimes violent break ins. A few years ago a Spanish aquaintance and her son were tied up and threatened although, thank goodness, not beaten up. They took her car too. (They live in a different area - bigger houses and detached)
Around here at least I would say that there are less breakins than similar houses in the UK. Some in our urb have alarms.
I wouldn't however like to be in an isolated house in the country. Too much of a sitting target, but the same goes for the UK too.


snikpoh said:


> I don't think you can generalise so my thoughts and personal experiences are;


I agree. I think each person and each area is different.



ccm472 said:


> Drinking: alcohol is cheap in Spain. Of course expats enjoy it, some to excess, just like they go out in the sun and some get burned. Spain is not a nation of drunkards.
> 
> Boredom: people get involved in local activities if they wish, go on breaks away, attend concerts etc in every country. Expats can do that in Spain or anywhere else. What do the people do who return to the UK actually do now? Could they not have done this in Spain if perhaps they'd put the effort in? We are comfortably retired so don't need to work but as we have animals, swim, cycle and read a lot we often wonder what any countries other retirees without such distractions actually do all day. Not a day goes past without us learning something new.
> 
> Other negatives: obviously the high level of unemployment amongst the young especially. Too many Brits in one place at times, we just stop talking and move on as inconspicuously as possible (difficult with silver hair and fair skin). Almost everything else is repeated or exceeded in the UK. We generally feel much safer in Spain when out and about. Viva Espana!


I imagine the people who move back because they were bored didn't make the right choice about where to live for them. Either you really are going to learn enough of the language to operate in your new homeland (and that doesn't mean becoming bilingual nor even near, but fluent, yes) and you'll be able to build up your life there, or you're going to be in an English area for the good and that bad that that holds. I think it's easy to underestimate how difficult it can be to get a solid social network in place. Sure, you can make friends, but don't forget that the friends that you had in the UK you may have known for 10, 20 or 50 years!
You need to be realistic about learning the language. 


soja said:


> Well if you live in a British immigrant colony with English shops, food and people, don't speak the language or integrate then yeah I'd imagine you'd get bored fairly easy with nothing else to do.


I agree with mrypg9 and Lynn here.
There are very large numbers of people who never get beyond ordering a _café con leche_ and_ una caña, _but live very happy lives here. In some areas there are loads of events, shows, clubs, restaurants, shops all geared to the British in Spain.
The mistake is often to shun the little England places because people think that's not what they want. Not what is wanted, but maybe what is _needed_ to be able to really make a life out here.
I wouldn't go to live in Greece now for example . I wouldn't be able to cope learning that language. I wouldn't be happy living in an area with everything laid on for the British, but I wouldn't be able to survive in a place with only Greeks either.



Lynn R said:


> The British community in the town where I live is not very big and I did very quickly start to get bored with meeting the same people (who I don't have much in common with anyway) every time we were invited out to a party or something, so I stopped accepting invitations. We have a few good friends we have made amongst them (strangely enough, people who spend around half the year in Spain) and Spanish friends too.
> 
> The negatives for me? The bureacracy is more onerous I think, although not too much so once you get all the stuff you need to get sorted out when you first arrive out of the way. Learning the language helps a great deal.


Yes, good points

As I have said, I think people making the move need to be realistic about their needs, both present and future (ie pretty white village in the south, lovely, but steep, steps everywhere, no one speaks English, no heat in the winter and 40º+ in the summer). One of the problems though, is that you don't know what the negatives are for you, until you live there yourself...


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have only been here 6 months , we are happy here.

We have been busy getting things done at our property and going to Spanish classes so not much time to be bored so far.

There were some break ins in the area just before we moved but they were mainly to Spanish properties but perhaps thats because there are not so many Brits in our local area.

As other posters have mentioned , life is not so different in another country other than the climate is better, the quality of life is improved but issues that existed prior to moving do not magically disappear ! 

The processes and paperwork in Spain can be challenging at times but we have managed to work our way through and thats mainly by having an acceptance that there are rules in this country that you need to follow and live by so you have to get on with it.

We have found our Spanish neighbours welcoming and extremely helpful and we loving life so far ;-)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I imagine the people who move back because they were bored didn't make the right choice about where to live for them. Either you really are going to learn enough of the language to operate in your new homeland (and that doesn't mean becoming bilingual nor even near, but fluent, yes) and you'll be able to build up your life there, or you're going to be in an English area for the good and that bad that that holds. I think it's easy to underestimate how difficult it can be to get a solid social network in place. Sure, you can make friends, but don't forget that the friends that you had in the UK you may have known for 10, 20 or 50 years!
> You need to be realistic about learning the language.
> 
> I agree with mrypg9 and Lynn here.
> ...


I agree with you completely. The people I've met here over the years who have been the most miserable about living here (and yes, a good many of them did seem to do little but drink) would, I think, have been much happier if they'd chosen an area to live in which had a much bigger British population and activities geared towards them. One woman once said to me "I wish I lived in xxxxxx, there's always something going on there but it's dead here". I asked what kind of things she meant and she said bingo, karaoke and line dancing. Well, fair enough, she wouldn't find much of those going on here but there are lots of other things, it's just that they didn't interest her. They chose to come to live here because they said they wanted somewhere "more Spanish" but once they were here that wasn't actually what they liked.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

C.G. said:


> Safety, I have lived in Spain for only three years, as a single woman, and never felt so safe anywhere in the world. Much more so, than in Norway, where I come from.
> In Oslo, I would never walk alone after dark in city center, even where it is a lot of people, as the drinking culture in Norway stinks, people are getting wasted every weekend, and with it follows anger and blind violence.
> I never see that kind of thing here. I do see a few who had too much, but they are usually singing. Including the English.
> Crime, you hear of it and read about it, but in my neighborhood is hasn`t happened,


The idea of safety I have found is a very personal one.
My daughter (22) walks around at all hours by herself. (PLEASE don't let anything happen to her now:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed
I do too!
However, I have friends who never do...
A lot of Spanish women will not go where I go on an almost daily basis to walk our dog (A dehesa, natural area with rocks and trees)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I agree with you completely. The people I've met here over the years who have been the most miserable about living here (and yes, a good many of them did seem to do little but drink) would, I think, have been much happier if they'd chosen an area to live in which had a much bigger British population and activities geared towards them. One woman once said to me "I wish I lived in xxxxxx, there's always something going on there but it's dead here". I asked what kind of things she meant and she said bingo, karaoke and line dancing. Well, fair enough, she wouldn't find much of those going on here but there are lots of other things, it's just that they didn't interest her. They chose to come to live here because they said they wanted somewhere "more Spanish" but once they were here that wasn't actually what they liked.


Yep, I imagine it's a common mistake, and perhaps it's difficult to see that that's the problem


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have lived here for two decades and - touch wood - have suffered no burglaries. The only theft was a bicycle left in full view of the street while we went on holiday, so I guess we asked for it in a way.

We have rejas on the downstairs windows and a burglar alarm. Lights are on timers to make the place appear occupied even if not. 

My neighbours (Spanish) have an identical house. They had three break-ins over the years. They had no alarm, their house was a holiday home occupied only during the summer and was quite obviously unoccupied at other times - blinds at every window at half mast and no lights on ever.

Most crime is opportunist and if you try and be sensible and secure you are unlikely to be burgled, unless it is known that you have something tempting that might be worth the risk.

As for getting bored, I think that people prone to boredom will suffer it wherever they might be. Life is what you make it. I'm always busy and have never been bored in my life. Chance'd be a fine thing!


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The idea of safety I have found is a very personal one.
> My daughter (22) walks around at all hours by herself. (PLEASE don't let anything happen to her now:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed
> I do too!
> However, I have friends who never do...
> A lot of Spanish women will not go where I go on an almost daily basis to walk our dog (A dehesa, natural area with rocks and trees)


fingers crossed for her too No, nothing bad will happen to her
yes, I agree, the feeling of safety is just that, a feeling. I have been in areas where nothing bad happens, still feeling unsafe, it`s something about the atmosphere that makes me on guard. It`s my instincts talking, and I think it`s wise to listen to them.
I have never had that feeling of being unsafe in Spain.

I was a tiny bit scared once, as I took a shortcut home, where there were no people,
kind of a tiny wood. Then I see 5 or 6 teenage boys coming my way, big teenagers,
and I was thinking, ok, just walk on, no use turning around.
I passed them, and they were all smiles, saluting, complementing my boots, and buenas tardes senora.
I was quite amazed, as where I come from, a gang of teenagers are in some cases a scary thing, and certainly do not salut and smile to grownups they meet.
I`m still amazed how polite and smiling young people are in Spain!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

C.G. said:


> fingers crossed for her too No, nothing bad will happen to her
> yes, I agree, the feeling of safety is just that, a feeling. I have been in areas where nothing bad happens, still feeling unsafe, it`s something about the atmosphere that makes me on guard. It`s my instincts talking, and I think it`s wise to listen to them.
> I have never had that feeling of being unsafe in Spain.
> 
> ...


My instincts have served me well on occasions. I'm thinking really about places to live in. I knew at uni I wanted to go to South America. I chose Cali,Colombia and it felt great from the airport onwards Valls, Tarragona didn't feel very good when I got off the train and Madrid - I had to work at ...
However, I would never rely just on instincts about teenagers, nor towns


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My instincts have served me well on occasions. I'm thinking really about places to live in. I knew at uni I wanted to go to South America. I chose Cali,Colombia and it felt great from the airport onwards Valls, Tarragona didn't feel very good when I got off the train and Madrid - I had to work at ...
> However, I would never rely just on instincts about teenagers, nor towns


I agree, you can never only rely on instincts about anything, and especially as a woman you have to take precautions. With that I mean not taking unnecessary risks like walking alone at night in deserted areas etc,
however, I have been attacked once, not in Spain but in Norway, and that makes me naturally wary of dangers. But at the same time determined not to be afraid when it`s no good reason to be. As bad things can happen when and where you least expect it, but being afraid of it, would be a prison.
That is where instincts kicks in, they tell you if it`s something funny in the air you can`t put your finger on.
Whether it`s about places, people or situations, without exception I learned a lesson when not listening to my instincts. They can`t help you if the situation is there, but they can help you to avoid, let`s say bad people, as it is mostly people who creates dangerous situations.

Have a nice night!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

C.G. said:


> I agree, you can never only rely on instincts about anything, and especially as a woman you have to take precautions. With that I mean not taking unnecessary risks like walking alone at night in deserted areas etc,
> however, I have been attacked once, not in Spain but in Norway, and that makes me naturally wary of dangers. But at the same time determined not to be afraid when it`s no good reason to be. As bad things can happen when and where you least expect it, but being afraid of it, would be a prison.
> That is where instincts kicks in, they tell you if it`s something funny in the air you can`t put your finger on.
> Whether it`s about places, people or situations, without exception I learned a lesson when not listening to my instincts. They can`t help you if the situation is there, but they can help you to avoid, let`s say bad people, as it is mostly people who creates dangerous situations.
> ...


Yes, you too.
Ps Is that you in the photo?
I ask because when you started posting I thought you were an older male...:confused2:
Insight, eh??


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you too.
> Ps Is that you in the photo?
> I ask because when you started posting I thought you were an older male...:confused2:
> Insight, eh??


yes it`s me,
an older male? :lol: that`s funny!
Tell me why you think that!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

C.G. said:


> yes it`s me,
> an older male? :lol: that`s funny!
> Tell me why you think that!


I can't remember. I think I read some of your posts on the Brexit thread. Maybe it's because you're polite and reasonable!
Anyway, lovely photo, lovely person. Keep posting
PS I'm a 70 year old ex marine living on dartmoor in survival conditions, but with wifi coverage. Bet you didn't know that?


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't remember. I think I read some of your posts on the Brexit thread. Maybe it's because you're polite and reasonable!
> Anyway, lovely photo, lovely person. Keep posting
> PS I'm a 70 year old ex marine living on dartmoor in survival conditions, but with wifi coverage. Bet you didn't know that?


So you live in a beautiful National Park in UK surrounded by deer and moose? No I could not have guessed that, but I did guess you had WIFI 
And thank you for nice words! Maybe I sound polite as school English is the only English I know, not good at slang etc...
Well, I`d like to be an older polite English gentleman in check suit, solid boots and a walking stick with a silver panther-head on top. And of course a mustache with a hidden stiff upper lip, having bacon and sausage for breakfast every morning 
Maybe in my next life..
Have a good day up there! 
greetings from sunny Estepona


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

C.G. said:


> So you live in a beautiful National Park in UK surrounded by deer and moose? No I could not have guessed that, but I did guess you had WIFI
> And thank you for nice words! Maybe I sound polite as school English is the only English I know, not good at slang etc...
> *Well, I`d like to be an older polite English gentleman in check suit, solid boots and a walking stick with a silver panther-head on top. And of course a mustache with a hidden stiff upper lip, having bacon and sausage for breakfast every morning *
> Maybe in my next life..
> ...



I didn't know you had met my grandfather but you must have done as you describe him so well. He wore a variety of smart, well-cut Saville Row tailored suits...not because he was wealthy, quite the opposite. He drove a horse and cart for a living, before trucks carried stuff everywhere. The reason he had such smart, elegant apparel was that his brother my Great Uncle Ben emigrated to America in the early part of the last century and worked as a 'gentleman's gentleman' to a wealthy man on Long Island, New York. His employer handed down his old suits and shoes to his valet and he sent them on to his brother, my Granddad who rather spoilt the effect by wearing stout boots and a cloth cap at all times. He was the best-dressed man in the village...Once Great Uncle Ben sent a canary yellow waistcoat, a step too far for my staid grandfather.
He also had sausage, bacon and egg each day for breakfast...

We went early to Estepona this morning and had breakfast in a neighbourhood café near the Parque Calvario - by the National Police HQ - followed by a leisurely stroll. We're out dining in the village tonight with friends...then a walk with the dogs in the moonlight, maybe by the sea...
Viva Estepona!!!

As for safety/crime: we have been burgled, once, when we were out with the dogs. The thieves must have been watching us for some days as we were in the habit of going out most evenings at the same time. That night we came back earlier and disturbed the thieves. Our Ridgeback chased them and they vaulted the 2m garden wall like Olympic athletes.
Often when we go to our Pena Flamenca in Estepona we go back to where our car is parked, in the Centro Padre Manuel, well past midnight, two females, although I've been alone a couple of times. It's dark, trees and bushes everywhere but I don't feel unsafe. I wouldn't dream of doing that in the UK.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

By the way, CG, I once had a portrait style photo of myself as my forum ID but Pesky said it was likely to frighten those of a timid disposition or words to that effect so I replaced it with the one you now see where my face is partly obscured by my dog.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh it's your dogs face, gotcha!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Oh it's your dogs face, gotcha!


Well, I would claim beauty for both our dogs, if not for myself.....

Where have you been, rabbitcat? A long period of silence from you...I was getting worried


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I can't remember. I think I read some of your posts on the Brexit thread. Maybe it's because you're polite and reasonable!
> Anyway, lovely photo, lovely person. Keep posting
> PS I'm a 70 year old ex marine living on dartmoor in survival conditions, but with wifi coverage. Bet you didn't know that?


Just as we always suspected Rabbit cat makes his location clear...he is in Kiribati

I haven't been bored since I was about 15! Sometimes missed close friends but have made new ones too. I think those that become heavy drinkers were probably the same wherever they lived. When we first bought in San Pedro about 22 years ago there was a clique of expats who sat outside a bar in Main St. Around 12 of them would be there every lunch with Gin and tonic as if it were a party. I suppose they slept away the rest of the afternoon. I do know some worryingly heavy drinkers in Spain but I know a few in UK too. I also know a few who would be knocked out by a couple of glasses of wine.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The only negatives have been weather orientated. Despite researching climate questions prior to moving and taking care to avoid river valleys which can be extremely hot in summer and often frost-hollows in winter, until one experiences 37+° day after day, one cannot know how sapping it can be. Likewise very cold in winter (first winter here, I got frost bite.)

As for other negatives: what negatives? 

Safety on the streets? I have commented before, when I walk the dogs at 10 pm I often see youngsters (6, 7 years old) walking alone on the street between Grandma's house and their own in perfect safety - the thing is, they are not alone - everybody else who is about is watching out for them. Drunkenness: the only drunkenness we have encountered was a few years ago when there were a few Brits who inhabited a nearby bar and would have drunken brawls but they moved on/away, so we don't have such a problem.

We find the village in which we live is populated by warm, caring and friendly people. I have had occasion to be in hospital a couple of times during the last fortnight (once being conveyed thence by ambulance and two-tone siren) and we have been overwhelmed by the number of people enquiring after my health, even coming to the door to see if I am OK.


----------



## jockboy (Sep 12, 2010)

What a lovely positive reply thank you. I hope your health improves soon.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Crime here in Benidorm is minimal even though the UK papers slate the city somewhat.

Loads of tourists wander around at all hours of the 24hr day! and it's rare to hear about muggings etc.

The communities are well gated and the high rise blocks all have main entrance doors requiring a key.

The benefits well outweigh all else IMHO

If you don't really have to work for a living l would highly recommend moving to Spain. 

Steve


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> I didn't know you had met my grandfather but you must have done as you describe him so well. He wore a variety of smart, well-cut Saville Row tailored suits...not because he was wealthy, quite the opposite. He drove a horse and cart for a living, before trucks carried stuff everywhere. The reason he had such smart, elegant apparel was that his brother my Great Uncle Ben emigrated to America in the early part of the last century and worked as a 'gentleman's gentleman' to a wealthy man on Long Island, New York. His employer handed down his old suits and shoes to his valet and he sent them on to his brother, my Granddad who rather spoilt the effect by wearing stout boots and a cloth cap at all times. He was the best-dressed man in the village...Once Great Uncle Ben sent a canary yellow waistcoat, a step too far for my staid grandfather.
> He also had sausage, bacon and egg each day for breakfast...
> 
> We went early to Estepona this morning and had breakfast in a neighbourhood café near the Parque Calvario - by the National Police HQ - followed by a leisurely stroll. We're out dining in the village tonight with friends...then a walk with the dogs in the moonlight, maybe by the sea...
> ...



What a great story! I think I would have loved your grandfather and specially in that 
canary yellow waistcoat from Great Uncle Ben 
You have the most amazing stories, and this one made me smile all evening, thanks for sharing! And I think you look very fine in your photo, both of you! And that must be the dog scaring the burglars, Good dog.

As for crime around here, you do hear about incidents like that. Most of us have also probably heard about burglars using gas and are more violent,
I have only read about it in the papers, and when people talk about it, and repeat the story over and over, it might seem more frequent than it actually is. Maybe even only one or two incidents.
What I heard, is that it has been some kind of raids, and it`s gangs from East European countries driving around Spain in big vans, gassing dogs first, then the ventilation-system when people sleep, then they take what they want,
but as long as it`s just things and let people sleep peacefully without harming them...well, things are at least replaceable

Buenas noches!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> By the way, CG, I once had a portrait style photo of myself as my forum ID but Pesky said it was likely to frighten those of a timid disposition or words to that effect so I replaced it with the one you now see where my face is partly obscured by my dog.


It wasn't exactly like that, as I'm sure CG can imagine, but in the end we decided that Azor's face was better for the avatar.
Wasn't it that you used to have a great photo of Azor with his tongue hanging out looking dog happy, and you replaced it with one of (your lovely) self that just couldn't compete with Azor's beauty??


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It wasn't exactly like that, as I'm sure CG can imagine, but in the end we decided that Azor's face was better for the avatar.
> Wasn't it that you used to have a great photo of Azor with his tongue hanging out looking dog happy, and you replaced it with one of (your lovely) self that just couldn't compete with Azor's beauty??


The dog on my avatar now is Xena, pobrecita, but yes, I did have a nice one of Azor with his tongue hanging out, looking cute.
Since the current photo I've had a mini-makeover....well, a different hairstyle and I now sport something my stylist says is a 'pixie cut'
Alas it did not have the age-defying effect promised....
Ah well...sic transit Gloria Swanson, as the late, great Terry Wogan used to say.

CG...those stories about people being gassed are fictitious..more likely the people robbed got totally rat-arsed, passed out and woke up to find they had been burgled.
Being gassed is a good cover story for negligence.
How could gas be introduced into air con systems? How could anyone not a trained anaesthetist calculate the quantity of gas required? What gas was used?
All a load of cobblers. 
(Cobblers = British rhyming slang= cobblers' awls =balls) Filter won't allow me to say 'bollocks'

But it does!!!!!!!!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I read that it would take a tanker of gas to pump enough into the air con system. 

There is crime on the CDS but all tourist areas attract thieves and many other areas in the world have far higher tourist crime. Also far less in a residential area where there are no short term tourist rentals.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, you too.
> Ps Is that you in the photo?
> I ask because when you started posting I thought you were an older male...:confused2:
> Insight, eh??


Damn. I was hoping for one of these


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Damn. I was hoping for one of these


Calm down Liz!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Madliz said:


> Damn. I was hoping for one of these


Or perhaps.....


]


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> The dog on my avatar now is Xena, pobrecita, but yes, I did have a nice one of Azor with his tongue hanging out, looking cute.
> Since the current photo I've had a mini-makeover....well, a different hairstyle and I now sport something my stylist says is a 'pixie cut'
> Alas it did not have the age-defying effect promised....
> Ah well...sic transit Gloria Swanson, as the late, great Terry Wogan used to say.
> ...



I will try too... bollocks
but that is good news, it means that those people who are sticking their noses out being interviewed for Marbella Tribune Daily is telling those stories when the truth would be, they had a h*** of a party, passed out, with doors wide open, got robbed and are too ashamed to tell so, also to their insurance-company....?
But that means it`s almost nothing to be afraid of down here


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

C.G. said:


> I will try too... bollocks


On that very subject, there is a story that went around for a while about an Englishman, who, having been to the local bullfight, went into one of the local restaurants and, seeing a strange item on the menu, asked the waiter to explain. 
"Ah, señor, c*j*nes are the testicles of the loser in the bullring. They are cooked with a special sauce and are very tasty."
" Ok," says the Englishman, "I'll have those for my lunch." and they were absolutely delicious, out of this world, he had never had anything that tasted so good.

The next day, he goes to the restaurant for his lunch and orders the c*j*nes again and, if anything, they were even better, plumper and juicier that those of the previous day.

On the third day, he was getting quite hooked on the c*j*nes so goes to the restaurant and places the same order. This time what appears on his plate are two small lumps in the same sauce. He calls the waiter over and questions what he has been served.
"Ah, señor, it isn't always the bull who is the loser."


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> On that very subject, there is a story that went around for a while about an Englishman, who, having been to the local bullfight, went into one of the local restaurants and, seeing a strange item on the menu, asked the waiter to explain.
> "Ah, señor, c*j*nes are the testicles of the loser in the bullring. They are cooked with a special sauce and are very tasty."
> " Ok," says the Englishman, "I'll have those for my lunch." and they were absolutely delicious, out of this world, he had never had anything that tasted so good.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the laugh!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> On that very subject, there is a story that went around for a while about an Englishman, who, having been to the local bullfight, went into one of the local restaurants and, seeing a strange item on the menu, asked the waiter to explain.
> "Ah, señor, c*j*nes are the testicles of the loser in the bullring. They are cooked with a special sauce and are very tasty."
> " Ok," says the Englishman, "I'll have those for my lunch." and they were absolutely delicious, out of this world, he had never had anything that tasted so good.
> 
> ...


Nice one! But I find it very strange that this forum allows the word "bollocks" but "*******" is banned (well, at least it was the last time I tried to use it ... we will see!)


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The Skipper said:


> Nice one! But I find it very strange that this forum allows the word "bollocks" but "*******" is banned (well, at least it was the last time I tried to use it ... we will see!)


I've been trying to work out which word is obscured by the asterisks and I've come up with a few possibilities...Could you give a clue, like the first letter?
I can think, offhand, of three, beginning with a, b and f respectively .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I've been trying to work out which word is obscured by the asterisks and I've come up with a few possibilities...Could you give a clue, like the first letter?
> I can think, offhand, of three, beginning with a, b and f respectively .


how about "c*j*nes" ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> how about "c*j*nes" ?


Well I never thought of that!

I was thinking in English


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My observations: I live in a small inland town where about 20 of the properties are owned by Northern Europeans. Some like us are permanent residents, others are holiday homes. There have been six break-ins or attempted break-ins over the past 8 years; rightly or wrongly, people think we are well off and have something worth stealing. We've been lucky so far, but we have a very effective unofficial "neighbourhood watch" (we've made friends with lots of our neighbours, and I think this makes a difference). We have good rejas and never leave windows open when we're out.

However there is virtually no street crime and I feel perfectly safe walking alone late at night. There is absolutely no comparison with the city I lived in in England; in the two years before we left, half the houses in the street were burgled, car theft was common, there were two murders, one rape and several muggings within a few yards of our house.

Drinking too much I agree is a big problem if you are so inclined because it is so cheap. Amongst the locals though, hard drugs are a much bigger problem.

Bored? Don't know the meaning of the word!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> My observations: I live in a small inland town where about 20 of the properties are owned by Northern Europeans. Some like us are permanent residents, others are holiday homes. There have been six break-ins or attempted break-ins over the past 8 years; rightly or wrongly, people think we are well off and have something worth stealing. QUOTE]
> 
> I think that's the problem...people think we're all well off. When we moved into this house we inherited a safe with no keys and we didn't know the code but we don't have anything to put in a safe anyway. When we were burgled the thieves tried to get the safe off the wall but we interrupted them...I had the safe removed as I didn't fancy being tortured to reveal the code.
> Our burglars must have been very disappointed with the contents of our house. They did steal my Sainsburys earrings, though, those where you get five pairs on a card for about £2.50.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > My observations: I live in a small inland town where about 20 of the properties are owned by Northern Europeans. Some like us are permanent residents, others are holiday homes. There have been six break-ins or attempted break-ins over the past 8 years; rightly or wrongly, people think we are well off and have something worth stealing. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## C.G. (Jan 6, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Alcalaina said:
> 
> 
> > My observations: I live in a small inland town where about 20 of the properties are owned by Northern Europeans. Some like us are permanent residents, others are holiday homes. There have been six break-ins or attempted break-ins over the past 8 years; rightly or wrongly, people think we are well off and have something worth stealing. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> how about "c*j*nes" ?


Correcto!


----------

